# Joining new wallboard to existing textured wall



## KevinK (Dec 10, 2018)

I have added a few new walls in a remodel and have the issue of new wall board interfacing walls and ceilings having painted textured (skip trowel) surfaces . Are there standard practices for taping the newly creating inside corners where new wall meets painted surfaces? Sand the paint flat , then mud and tape ? Sand, use primer - then mud and tape? Chalk the interface only ? Appreciate your opinion .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just put a wooden bead,rail,trim board whatever you call it in there, Or you need to sand back where it will be taped then attempt a texture patch of those areas once taped, Which will look like a patch up so its you choice.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

What is so hard about patching skip trowel? Is it a particularly bad ugly skip trowel texture you are matching? Even so, should be easy to match. Tape the angles definitely. Straighten them if needed. And retexture. Is the problem that you don't know how to do a skip trowel? Why not a photo so that we are all on the same page as to your description of the texture?


----------



## KevinK (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for info - but question centers on re-taping on top of painted and Textured surfaces , where a new drywall meets an existing painted/textured surface? Sanding required of the painted walls ? Or will std mud stick well I’m prepped ?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Taping compound such as "Wespac Bluedot" sticks to most everything. Wouldn't hurt to smooth the texture a little with #80 sandpaper to soften the surface. Then tape away.


----------

